# [V] Xbox One *NEU* + Zubehör + 2,5 Monate Gold + Tomb Raider Survival Edition (360)



## mimiMaster (2. Juli 2015)

*[V] Xbox One *NEU* + Zubehör + 2,5 Monate Gold + Tomb Raider Survival Edition (360)*

Verkaufe eine neue Xbox One mit teilw. gebrauchtem Zubehör, 2,5 Monate Xbox Live Gold Abo und Xbox 360 Spiel Tomb Raider. Alles in tadellosem Zustand.


Im Paket enthalten:
- Xbox One 500GB (NEU, Austauschgerät von Microsoft)
- Xbox HDMI-Kabel (NEU)
- 2 x 1 Monat Xbox Live Gold
- 14 Tage Xbox Live Gold
- Controller Limitierte Day 1 Edition (gebraucht) inkl. neue Batterien
- Xbox One Chat Headset (gebraucht)
- Xbox One Netzteil (gebraucht)
- Anleitung
- Xbox Sticker
- Tomb Raider - Survival Edition (Xbox 360)* (NEU)
   > Spiel
   > Artbook
   > Poster mit Karte der Spielwelt
   > Survival-Tasche
   > Extra-Waffen (DLC)


*Im Herbst erhält die Xbox One ein Software-Update mit dem es auch möglich ist, Xbox 360 Spiele zu spielen.


Nicht irritieren lassen, die Verpackung ist von der Xbox One mit 1TB.

Wem das mit den gebrauchten Teilen nicht geheuer ist: Neues Netzteil kostet bei Amazon 20-30€, neuer Controller 30€. Ist aber alles in super Zustand und funktioniert tadellos. Und die Xbox selbst ist wie geschrieben neu und eingeschweißt.

Habe mir die 1TB Version gekauft und meine "alte" wegen ständigem Ärger mit dem Bluray-Laufwerk eingeschickt. Das Vorab-Austauschgerät steht hier zum Verkauf. Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf schicken.


Dieses Paket gehört euch für 299€!


Bei Interesse oder Fragen eine Nachricht schicken oder Mail an alex4you{a}web.de.


----------

